# turducken



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Τρία πουλερικά σε ένα: γαλοπούλα + πάπια + κοτόπουλο.

A turducken is a dish consisting of a de-boned chicken stuffed into a de-boned duck, which itself is stuffed into a de-boned turkey. The word _turducken_ is a portmanteau of turkey, duck, and chicken or hen.
[Κι άλλα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στη Wikipedia]

Να το πούμε _*γαλοπαπιόπουλο*_;

Αλλά, κυρίως, να το φέρουμε και στην Ελλάδα, βρε παιδιά!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2011)

Σε ένα επεισόδιο του _Big Bang Theory_ μιλούν για το *turbriskefil*: turkey stuffed with a brisket stuffed with gefilte fish.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Πιάσαμε τα ανώμαλα ρήματα: αυτουνού ούτε τα συστατικά δεν μεταφράζονται.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Κάποιοι γνωστοί μου στο ΗΒ παράγγειλαν κάτι τέτοιο για τα Χριστούγεννα πέρσι, μόνο που περιλαμβάνει και κύκνο που τον παραγεμίζεις με τη γαλοπούλα και τα υπόλοιπα.
Πάω στοίχημα ότι κάπου κάποιος ξεκοκαλίζει στρουθοκάμηλο, για να βάλει μέσα τον κύκνο, τη γαλοπούλα και το λοιπό πτηνοτροφείο.

Α, και αγγλιστί λέγονται three/ four/ multi bird roast. Ίσως αυτό βοηθάει.

Και μια είδηση για το τέρας twelve bird roast.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

*...
Γαλοπαπιόκοτα αλά ματριόσκα*. 

Και με την ίδια λογική: κυκνογαλοπαπιόκοτα / στρουθοκαμηλοκυκνογαλοπαπιόκοτα / στρουθοκαμηλοκυκνογαλοπαπιοκοτορτύκι αλά ματριόσκα κ.ο.κ. 

Από το αριθμητικό αγγλικό: δι- / τρι- / τετρα- / πεντα- /.../ πολυπτηνογεμιστό ψητό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> *...
> Γαλοπαπιόκοτα αλά ματριόσκα*.


Θα το έβαζα στον τίτλο, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται κάποιοι να έχουν αντιρρήσεις.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεδομένου ότι κότα + ματριόσκα = кокошка (_κοκόσκα_, παναπεί η κότα στα βουλγαρικά), τότε «γαλοπαπιοκοκόσκα»! 

Ή, μήπως, «διανησσόρνιθα» επί το λογιότερον;


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2011)

Θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια ακόμα για να φτάσουμε τις αριστοφανικές
*λοπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυποτριμματοσιλφιολιπαρομελιτοπαστοπεταλιδο *.... [παραλείπονται πολλά γράμματα] ... *στραγαλοπετμεζοφτερουγόδιπλες*.
Λίγη εξάσκηση βρε παιδιά! Σκουριάσαμε!


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
The Chicken - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Χτες πετυχα στο σουπερμάρκετ τρίπτηνο έτοιμο για ψήσιμο. Σήμερα αναπαύεται στην κατάψυξη και θα το φτιάξω μάλλον πριν τις γιορτές οπότε θα σας μεταφέρω εντυπώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Καλά, δεν ζητήσαμε εντυπώσεις — κάνα κομμάτι στείλε!

ΥΓ Επισυνάπτω: Ένα ταπεράκι + SAE + IRC.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Εγώ συμβιβάζομαι και με διεύθυνση & ώρα και μέρα κατανάλωσης, και τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε.

(Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε επίσης γιατί θα αρχίσω να γεμίζω το φόρουμ με τέτοια νήματα...)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εγώ συμβιβάζομαι και με διεύθυνση & ώρα και μέρα κατανάλωσης, και τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε.


Σιγά μη σε βάλει εσένα άνθρωπος σπίτι του για φαγητό... Την παροιμία «βάλανε τον Νίκελ να φιλά τα εδέσματα» την ξέρεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Την παροιμία «βάλανε τον Νίκελ να φιλά τα εδέσματα» την ξέρεις;


Περιφαγπαθώς, υποθέτω...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Πληκτρολόγιο λανθάνον τ' αληθές γράφει! :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Όπως λένε κι οι διαφημίσεις του ΕΟΤ, kopiaste, αρκεί να βρεθείτε Λονδίνο. 
Με την πρώτη ματιά εμένα δε μου γέμισε το μάτι κι αν δεν το είχαμε συζητήσει εδώ ίσως να μην το αγόραζα. Είναι πάντως ενάμισι κιλό συμπαγές ρολό, φτάνει για μια οικογένεια, ίσως όχι για οικογένεια λιμασμένη. Έχει λέει κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, πάπια, χοιρινογέμιση (αυτή που φτιάχνουν τα λουκάνικα) και κράνμπερι σως. Ελπίζω να τρώγεται. Με πατάτες λαδορίγανη... :drool:


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Το Λονδίνο άρχισε σήμερα να ξαναγίνεται ενδιαφέρον! Έχε χάρη που βαριέμαι τα τρένα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Είναι πάντως ενάμισι κιλό συμπαγές ρολό, φτάνει για μια οικογένεια, ίσως όχι για οικογένεια λιμασμένη. Έχει λέει κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, πάπια, χοιρινογέμιση (αυτή που φτιάχνουν τα λουκάνικα) και κράνμπερι σως. Ελπίζω να τρώγεται. Με πατάτες λαδορίγανη... :drool:



Ντεμεκιζινιστί: Γαλοπαπιοκοτά γ'ρουν'φαρσί αλά ματριοσκά αβέκ σος κρανμπερί ε πομντετέρ λαντοριγκανατουάζ. 
Καλί ογεξί! Μπον απετί!  

Μ' εναμισή κιλό ρολό, σε μερικά ρεστοράν νουβό, τρών' νοματεοί εκατό και τους πιάν' για τα καλά τον piscineau.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Το αυθεντικό, νουβελκουζινάτο τουρντούκενο είναι σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Διακρίνονται οι μικροί κύβοι πουλερικού, εγκλωβισμένοι μαζί με τη σαλάτα σε ζελέ με εσάνς λουκανικογέμισης, ενώ το πιάτο διακοσμείται με πατάτες χρωματισμένες με κράνμπερι σος. 

Ο σεφ λέει ότι με 1,5 κιλό μπορεί μια οικογένεια να τρώει μήνες, οπότε το πιάτο θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε μήνεστρωνε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Ο σεφ λέει ότι με 1,5 κιλό μπορεί μια οικογένεια να τρώει μήνες, οπότε το πιάτο θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε *μηνεστρώνε*.


:lol: :upz: 

Στις λεξιπλασίες γρήγορα.

Btw, I've found the goose that lays the turkey that lays the duck that lays the chicken: ο Μηνάρας μήνας που θρέφει τους έντεκα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Μ' αυτά που λες, SBE, μη φεύγεις. Μείνε, στρώνε κι έρχομαι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
The Funky Turkey - The Jive Turkeys


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2013)

Μετά το τουρντούκεν, το ψαρούκεν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

...
Αν διατεθεί από τον γνωστό ιππικό όμιλο, ελπίζω να μη γίνει ψαροκολλούκεν — γιατί οι ιππόκαμποι κοστίζουν σχεδόν το βάρος τους σε χρυσάφι: Dried seahorses retails from US$600 – 3000 per kilogram with larger, paler and smoother animals commanding the highest prices. In fact, in terms of value based on weight seahorses retail for more than the price of silver and almost that of gold in Asia. (UNEP,2004).





φανος Ληναίος, Δεν κολλάει η ψαρόκολλα!


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> ... Και μια είδηση για το τέρας twelve bird roast.



Τα βλέπω κι ανεβάζω. 

16 Chicks - The Belmont Cowboys






Hey, little chick, tell me what's on your mind in your stuffing
You got me walking and a-talking and a-laughing to keep from crying


----------

